# PK_Tether



## mossyoak1101 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just found out about a program called PK_Tether. I have been trying it with my pentax k-x with no success. I doesn't show that a camera is connected. Does anybody have experience with PK_Tether and a k-x? Thanks

https://sites.google.com/a/pentax.org.pl/tomaszkos/en/pk_tether


----------



## mossyoak1101 (Jan 26, 2011)

never mind i figured it out. For anybody else trying this program the usb connection has to be set too MSC.


----------

